# My Distaste for Johnny Law Grows



## Grinch (Jan 3, 2016)

Hello everyone, I hope everyone is staying healthy, safe, hydrated and sane. So the other day we're loading holes at a quarry and my wife calls. Somewhat panicked I answer and she tells me very calmly " the local town cop is making me stand out in the pouring rain with our two sons while he's tearing my vehicle apart because he believes I'm a drug dealer, now he's confiscating my phone ". 

So I shoot and call her on my way back, no answer... I'm overwhelmed by anger and worry. I call my wife's sister she says " I've got the boys they detained her " so I go to my lawyer's office and he rides with me to the station. 

Apparently my wife was in " suspected of unlawful possession of a controlled substance ". Her vehicle matched the description of this other vehicle, she was in lawful possession of a concealed firearm. What a recipe... 

So what did those brave and courageous NINE and yes NINE officers responded find, prescriptions.... 

So they make my wife stand in the pouring rain holding our twin boys, wouldn't even let her put them in a stroller, thankfully a passing mother saw what was going on and stopped. This is when my wife called me, they brought the K9 unit out and really showed this hardened 5'0 100lb criminal mother of two who was in charge. 

Not only does this stupid muddy German shepherd track mud all over a pretty much all white interior Escalade it scratches the door. 

I'm the type of guy where if it comes down to it, kick me until you're blue in the face I don't care. But don't even think about going against my family. My lawyer luckily prevented me from making the national news and retrieving my Scar. But then here's my wife in a holding cell shivering and soaked to the bone. 

State police thankfully apprehended the suspect and cleared my wife when called upon to search the vehicle further. There were six of them there, I told them flat out they painted big targets on themselves, them and their entire department. 

My lawyer brought the case immediately to attention of the local judge. The dealership and insurance will submit a price which will be disputed in court. My lawyer has big plans for this, he's a fiesty little guy and he won't back down. 

As for now my wife has a loaner, and we're still brewing over this. Thankfully our boys didn't get sick and neither did she. I've lost what faint shred of faith I had in our justice system and those who choose to enforce the tyranny. 

I do believe the day will come, I do not look forward to it because it will scar this now demented nation even further, but I've got a longer list. The big igloo will come.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Hopefully your lawyer will be able to get past the qualified immunity and sue them personally.


----------



## chuckklr98 (Jan 26, 2020)

Oddly, they cover for the own when they wreck for no reason at all too. I wonder why? I just hate the secrecy.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I have to agree they are getting a little out of hand. It's harass and intimidate around here lately. Hero's my ---. 

My guess is traffic is down with nobody traveling around as much so they are bored. Just looking for a way to justify their job. 

Wife, far skin red head who sunburns at night, got pulled over for our window tint being to dark. Really that's all you have time to do. This car, Grand Marquis, had the windows done 3 years ago by a professional shop which is their business. Have traveled across the country with it and no problem in 3 years. He "thought" they looked to dark. Well we had them tested and they are just fine. Thanks for interacting with numerous other people and wasting a half hour with the wife. Social distancing what a joke. All for what, NOTHING..

Local bar was remodeling while the virus shut down. Of course they got a couple visits because of the vehicles in the parking lot. Well the plumber, electricians, drywall guy, and carpenter plus their helpers all drive vehicles, duh. Maybe all the business names painted on the side of the vehicles could be a clue. Dumpster by the front down full of construction waste. Of course you NEED a few officers not just one. Maybe after the first time they could remember but NNOOO.

Local guy got stopped for a couple pieces of fire wood were sticking up higher then the side of truck box. Have to be perfectly flat not stacked higher then box side. 

I got stopped for not putting my foot down at a stop sign while riding motorcycle. Clearly I stopped and waited for another car to clear the intersection. Just didn't put my foot down, good balance and 51 years of riding experience. Really he SAW me stop as he was behind the car I waited for. 

They need to back off a little. Have lost all sympathy for those pricks. Use a little common sense and get off the power trip.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

chuckklr98 said:


> Oddly, they cover for the own when they wreck for no reason at all too. I wonder why? I just hate the secrecy.


Pffft. Dat's *nuttin*!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Sad to say there are assholes on police departments.

When I was on the PD I saw to it that the A'holes were kicked out ASAP.

Not a lot of them, but one is too many, in 20 years maybe a dozen.

Civilian complaints were seriously looked into, had no tolerance for A'holes.

A long time ago, 55 years, I was stopped for crawling through a stop sign, not quite a full stop.

Now this is at around one in the afternoon, summertime.

Motorcycle cop walks up to the drivers door, sees a dozen rifles in the back seat.

Yanks my door open and orders me out at gunpoint, calls for backup.

They throw me into the back seat of a cruiser, and start checking the guns for ammo, nevermind the 1911 I had on.

One guy drives my car to the station, I am then brought to the booking room of a department of over 500 men.

I ask what I am going to be charged with, Illegal possession of firearms was the answer!!!!!!!

What the hell are you talking about???? I asked. 

I told the bike cop that I had a licence to conceal carry and a dealer/gunsmith licence.

Booking sgt. ask the biker what is this? biker says "he just had too many guns!" 

He did not care what I had even after me telling him at the intersection.

I told the booking sgt. he had better not enter it until he called upstairs, he said "and just who do you know?".

I told him the name of the deputy chief, a couple of minutes later the deputy came in and asked what was going on.

He talked to the sgt., then to me and then to the biker, he asked the biker if he knew the law, "yes" was the answer.

Then he injected "but he had too many guns!". The deputy told me that I could allow them to go on and book me,

Then I would have grounds for a false arrest and he would testify on my behalf in a trial.

I declined and wanted to forget the whole thing, that was OK, but the biker got a weeks suspension without pay over it.

I knew the deputy well on a personal level along with his son who was also on the PD, 

son later lost a leg in a bank robbery shootout.

The deputy is the one who issued me my licenses in the first place.

Half the guns in the car belonged to guys on that PD that I had been working on, and had been out testing.

This all happened a few years BEFORE GCA 68!!!!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Just win @Grinch. Just win. Bastards had a hard one and abused your family in the process. No reason to treat and mother and small children in such a shabby fashion. It was cold and callous. Has your lawyer reported the so called officers to child welfare?


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Its a very simple equation....cops typically inter act wit people who are hiding something and they learn to push and push, knowing they will get something to stick....what they are not used to is people who not only know their right, but act on them and invoke them....say nothing...record them....be polite....do not answer any question even and especially if thy threaten jail for not doing so. Think of that jail time as nothing more than you getting cause for the suit to follow.

if you own a business, tell that officers that you see abusing authority that they will not be served...nor their families. Nothing personal...but we will not support martial law and police state thuggery, Your family lives off your money...so they are unfortunately accomplices in the wrong doing even unwittingly.

when they have no where to get gas, food, dinner, because we the people stand firm...them they have decision to make....they personally are being held accountable for a state law they choose to enforce....lets see who blinks first.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Glad your wife and kids are okay. Hopefully you can get, at least, an apology out of that gang.

In my early twenties I was coming home on a Sunday from a wedding rehearsal. I was stopped by CHP on the 101 fwy. Now remember this was when I was young and dumb. He asked me to get out of my truck and then said "For your safety and mine I'm going to place you in cuffs". Which he did, then he placed me in his back seat on a hot day. He spent 45 minutes tearing my truck apart. Comes back to his patrol car and rolls the back window down to talk to me. He has my work pocket knife in his hand and one small pill. "What are these?" he says. One is my pocket knife and the other looks like a pill was my response. "What do you need a knife for?" I told him I use it at work for opening boxes and about a million other things. Then he moves onto the pill. To be honest I have no idea what the pill was. All I could think was the girl I was dating at the time would get nauseous on long car rides some time so she would take dramamine. I figured she must've went to grab one and it fell between the seat so she just grabbed another. While this was all going on another 7 CHP officers came to take a look. One even almost passed up because he was speeding and locked up his brakes in the slow lane. After all was said and done they just let me go. But the reason for the traffic stop was I had dealer plates on my truck and they were just stopping me to make sure they were real. What bull shiz!

Now days I would've told them to pound sand but as I said I was young and stupid.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

One week away from college graduation 3 of my buddies call me drunk as hell and ask me to pick them up from the bar outside of town. Was studying for finals and had not drank a drop.

Driving home from the bar with 3 drunk ass guys, I get pulled over. I put a big ole dip of skoal in my lip and Barney Fife yanks me out of the car and says I was speeding and drunk. I tell him I hadn't drank a drop and was driving my buddies home, doing the right thing. I was also young and stupid so he makes me do the drunk tests then makes me spit out my dip and gives me the breathalyzer. I pass both.

Barney is pissed that I passed so he calls backup. Backup shows up and I repeat the test and pass again. I'm laughing now and I reach into my back pocket to get another dip and Barney draws down on me! WTF! Its just a damn can of Skoal you ignorant security guard on steroids! They frisk me and write me up for "Crossing Yellow Line" or some such bullshat.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I suspect that this Chicom Flu lockdown of businesses has severely put a dent in most towns, cities, counties/parishes and states tax revenue. They will have to work hard to make up the lost money so they will use any means necessary to bring in revenue.

Theft by Cop will be one of the more common methods over the next year or so...Be prepared people. Record them with your phone or dash cam and don' say shit! Every question they ask is an attempt to get you to say something to give them probable cause.

Cops don't care where you are going and where you came from, the 2 most common questions they ask you during a traffic stop. Don't say a word. License, Registration, Insurance. PERIOD.

And after you get your ticket, point at the American Flag that their department desecrated with the "Thin Blue Line" bullshat and tell them to Honor Their Oath and Honor the US Flag Code. :vs_smirk:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

@Grinch wow, those are some really crazy tyrannical cops. Glad the wife and boys are okay.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We are about to see where LE stands on our rights. A few have been standing up . But it seems most will go with the pay check and do anything they are told. Not just LE people get into a group think when they become part of any group, LE, Doctors, Fireman, Military ect. LE has a bad habit of thinking some how they are better than others. Not all of them but enough. This next couple years will be a major test of if we can save our freedoms


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I was brought up to respect the police and they were there to help. That changed as I matured and met the "bad apples" in the barrel.

First rotten ones, spring day as a 14 year old, sitting on my friends front lawn enjoying the weather........... We see a trooper car cruising the street slowly, it slows and stops, then backs up into the driveway?

Two jack booted thugs jump out and first thing is "who owns the bike?" . A friends says "me". He gets grabbed and accosted without explanation. "Who was on the back? Tell us now or *you'll be on our shit list!*. That threat was directed to us all.

First bad experience I'd had with police or heard of their nazi "shit list". This went on for a while, another LE car/crew joined in. Eventually we learned they had been chasing a red motorcycle, with passenger, who gave them a run and eluded them (they don't like that).

My friend with the bike asked "When was this?". "Don't give us crap, YOU know when, just now!".

My friends response was beautiful: "Feel the motor on my bike, is it warm?". The lead Gestapo officer touched the stone cold motor.

They jumped into their cars and left without apologies or explanation.

Later we found out who they were chasing, a kid from next town over (we knew him), who also owned a red Kawasaki triple. That bike was different size/cc and only similar in color to my friends.

That was the first of many experiences with jerks infesting LE. It has been as bad as perjured testimony in court, to support false charges, later refuted by an honest officer.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I've been thinking about this as well. When these cops act like the Germans who followed Nazi orders and arrest people for trying to earn a living, the people in these towns should turn their backs on them and their families. You, your wife, and your kids are not welcome in our stores and restaurants. This corona crap will end someday and the little tyrants and Nazis should pay for what they did.


Old SF Guy said:


> Its a very simple equation....cops typically inter act wit people who are hiding something and they learn to push and push, knowing they will get something to stick....what they are not used to is people who not only know their right, but act on them and invoke them....say nothing...record them....be polite....do not answer any question even and especially if thy threaten jail for not doing so. Think of that jail time as nothing more than you getting cause for the suit to follow.
> 
> if you own a business, tell that officers that you see abusing authority that they will not be served...nor their families. Nothing personal...but we will not support martial law and police state thuggery, Your family lives off your money...so they are unfortunately accomplices in the wrong doing even unwittingly.
> 
> when they have no where to get gas, food, dinner, because we the people stand firm...them they have decision to make....they personally are being held accountable for a state law they choose to enforce....lets see who blinks first.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

It is not that LEO officers are bad people. They have been groomed to be this way most of their life and surely in any schooling in LE and training. It is called indoctrination .


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

keith9365 said:


> I've been thinking about this as well. When these cops act like the Germans who followed Nazi orders and arrest people for trying to earn a living, the people in these towns should turn their backs on them and their families. You, your wife, and your kids are not welcome in our stores and restaurants. This corona crap will end someday and the little tyrants and Nazis should pay for what they did.


There are business in some towns near the Border Patrol checkpoints that have basically done just that. The agent that man the 'Nazi Fruit Stands' can't just go into town to grab lunch, fill their tanks etc. The biz owners have stated they're not welcome.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Back Pack Hack said:


> There are business in some towns near the Border Patrol checkpoints that have basically done just that. The agent that man the 'Nazi Fruit Stands' can't just go into town to grab lunch, fill their tanks etc. The biz owners have stated they're not welcome.


Any Border Patrol Checkpoint that is NOT at the Border is a damn violation of 4th Amendment Rights Big Time!

Don't play their game 90 miles from the Border...Stop your vehicle, do not roll down your window, do not answer questions, initially let them know that you've committed no crime and that you are traveling freely as is your right...then invoke the 5th Amendment and shut up. Film it on your camera if you can for your protection.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

It has been my great fortune to have never been made to suffer the unpleasentries of a cop on a power trip.
I've had 6 or 7 interactions with officers.
4 traffic stops, all my fault. (3 for speeding, 1 for no seatbelt)
All went smoothly, I was polite, the officer was polite. I got my ticket, and adjudicated it later in most counts.
I was even armed for the last one, over a decade ago, and the Texas officer (with a British accent, which was weird) barely batted an eye when I handed over my licence to carry. He handed it back, asked where the firearm was, I said on my hip, he said "ok", and returned to his car to write the ticket.

The other times, I was reporting goings-on in the neighborhood, and the responding officer was always polite and courteous.

I can certainly see how folks can get a very sour taste when they encounter a d-bag with a badge
Thankfully, I've yet to meet one.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Any Border Patrol Checkpoint that is NOT at the Border is a damn violation of 4th Amendment Rights Big Time!
> 
> Don't play their game 90 miles from the Border...Stop your vehicle, do not roll down your window, do not answer questions, initially let them know that you've committed no crime and that you are traveling freely as is your right...then invoke the 5th Amendment and shut up. Film it on your camera if you can for your protection.


If I remember correctly, somewhere,

the law was changed to be able to enforce the border up to 200 miles inland from any shore or international border.

Also under this redefined law was the integration of the military into it with the advent of military's US 200 mile Littoral Zone.

This I think was done within the Patriot Act.

There were many roadblocks set up on US highways within the 200 mile zone, at night,

Close to the mile limit of 200 by DHS and CBP/ICE inspecting every car that came through the block for Illegal Aliens,

asking everyone for ID, not just the drivers.

There were 10 -20 agents on the scenes, most armed with M4's, these incursions lasted about a year.

Plenty of constitutional violations went on in the process, a lot of complaints were filed.

In many cases the civilians were not told who was stopping them and asking for ID's,

they were told to shut up or get locked up incommunicado if they did not comply.

This came in under the Bush 43 years.

Over 90% of the US population falls within that zone.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> If I remember correctly, somewhere,
> 
> the law was changed to be able to enforce the border up to 200 miles inland from any shore or international border.
> 
> ...


That is where the distinction without a difference comes in with regards to parties in power. Government "of" the people, "by" the people, "for" the people is completely foreign to them and many of the people themselves...and instead becomes a thing unto itself...the governing vice the governed.... a body that provides for some by taking from others....

most every war criminal will and can say..."I was just doing what I was told to do."....unfortunately, rarely does the teller of the "doing" have to answer for the deed.... but that in and of itself should be a lesson learned by the doers.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Ha ha… we are a forum of scofflaws!!!  All I am going to say is I have learned not to believe everything I read on the internet, about cops, both bad and good. For some reason, this subject tends to incite exaggeration on both sides. Most of my interactions with law enforcement officers have been good, especially as an adult. There have been a few that were frustrated bullies, and dealing with those always rankles. I have been given breaks I probably didn't deserve and I have been given rough times I didn't deserve. Most of us that have lived a significant number of years on this planet probably has a similar history. I have discovered, to my great surprise...., that cops are human beings too. Some are good human beings and some are shit human beings. I agree with those that say if you are accosted just keep your mouth shut, be polite, and if possible record the interaction. You are probably not going to win any roadside arguments. If you are maltreated, as the OP's wife appears to have been, then pursue correction with any and all available avenues.


----------



## Grinch (Jan 3, 2016)

Hello everyone, glad in a way to hear that their self righteous ways are not limited to my area. As it stands three of the nine are currently suspended without pay, two are suspended with pay and the damages to her vehicle will be paid for. 

My company received a formal letter informing us that the local police department no longer wishes to use our supervision support. Since I'm one of three and the company's primary blaster my company returned a letter saying that we no longer wished to conduct any further actions with them. 

Pulled a few strings and the department as a whole is being investigated by the ATF. 

Saw the shift commander who is personally being investigated by the FBI at the moment, he informed me I was opening up a big can of worms and I wouldn't like what was inside. I told him they were more than welcome to come out and discover for themselves what they were facing. 

Until next time everyone


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

When I hired on at my Department there were 105 applicants for 7 positions. The physical agility course weeded out several, the psychological took a few out and the written exam (N.Y. Transit authority test eliminated many). I got my letter that said "Congratulations! You scored a 77.5% on your written test and are advancing to the next phase of the selection process." I thought 77.5% was a crap score. 3rd highest as it turns out. After a civil service board oral exam and an interview with the Chief and City manager I was hired 3rd out of 7. 

That was something I was very proud of. It was a big deal. It lead to a 27 year career of serving the public trust. A career I'm proud of. 

We were young, mostly military veterans or fresh out of a 4 year college. Now????? They are hiring anyone with a pulse. They are just hiring warm bodies, that's it. Millenial, entitled, scared to death P#*&6%4s! No one wants to be a cop now, NO ONE. So they take anyone they can get.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

csi-tech said:


> ......... "Congratulations! You scored a 77.5% on your written test and are advancing to the next phase of the selection process." I thought 77.5% was a crap score. 3rd highest as it turns out........


Some tests are _designed_ to make you fail. This sounds like one of them.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Any Border Patrol Checkpoint that is NOT at the Border is a damn violation of 4th Amendment Rights Big Time!
> 
> Don't play their game 90 miles from the Border...Stop your vehicle, do not roll down your window, do not answer questions, initially let them know that you've committed no crime and that you are traveling freely as is your right...then invoke the 5th Amendment and shut up. Film it on your camera if you can for your protection.







:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


RPD

The video is a different subject. It is for a traffic violation, not an inland border patrol inquiry.

Traffic Violation Stop by State or Local Police/Sheriff; Get Reason for Stop, (they'll usually inform of you of that) then Hand over Driver License, Registration, Insurance. Smile, Shut up and take your ticket and leave.

Border Patrol Stop to Inquire about Citizenship; Invoke the 5th, Shut Up and they will let you go.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Grinch said:


> Hello everyone, glad in a way to hear that their self righteous ways are not limited to my area. As it stands three of the nine are currently suspended without pay, two are suspended with pay and the damages to her vehicle will be paid for.
> 
> My company received a formal letter informing us that the local police department no longer wishes to use our supervision support. Since I'm one of three and the company's primary blaster my company returned a letter saying that we no longer wished to conduct any further actions with them.
> 
> ...


I like a man that will stand his ground ... and that can back it up. :vs_shake:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Border Patrol Stop to Inquire about Citizenship; Invoke the 5th, Shut Up and they will let you go.


This being Florida, there are BP vehicles around almost constantly. In fact, they have an office in our county, over in the port on the Atlantic.
I have never seen one stop anyone.

Now, the states that border Mexico are no doubt different. The so called "driver's license checkpoints" have been ruled completely legal by the court system.
The Georgia cops do this about once a month on highway US1, and get a lot of DUI and drug users.
Involved are the local cops and the Georgia State Patrol, I'll pay attention next time for Border Patrol. They could easily be there looking for illegals at the same time.

Someone in this thread (can't recall who) mentioned the cops questioning where you're going, etc. They don't care about that, they just want you to speak so they can smell your breath for alcohol.

Remember - driving on a public road is not a right, it is a privilege. If the cops want to see your license, registration, insurance they have every right to do so.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> RPD
> 
> The video is a different subject. It is for a traffic violation, not an inland border patrol inquiry.
> 
> ...


Awww, ya gotta admit that is a cool video.
It is from the "sovereign citizen" compilation.
Check them out.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Awww, ya gotta admit that is a cool video.
> It is from the "sovereign citizen" compilation.
> Check them out.


I saw video where a guy was stopped and because he didn't say anything to the cop, just gave his license/reg/ins and the cop asked him if he was a "Sovereign Citizen". The guy answered back to the Cop with a question, "what is a sovereign citizen"?

The Cop said, "people who believe they are above the law".

The guy responded, "No, I'm not a Cop".

I thought that was pretty cute.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I saw video where a guy was stopped and because he didn't say anything to the cop, just gave his license/reg/ins and the cop asked him if he was a "Sovereign Citizen". The guy answered back to the Cop with a question, "what is a sovereign citizen"?
> 
> The Cop said, "people who believe they are above the law".
> 
> ...


Slippy, here's another good one, as you are not required to converse with LE.

My mother taught me not to talk to strangers, and You are the strangest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

https://www.redstate.com/jeffc/2020...-him-after-trying-to-force-him-to-lick-urine/

"Man Files Lawsuit Against Lynwood Police For Tasing Him After Trying To Force Him To Lick Urine"


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Today's Police Officers are yesterday's security guards and Corrections Officers. I can only imagine what security companies and jails are hiring now.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

csi-tech said:


> Today's Police Officers are yesterday's security guards and Corrections Officers. I can only imagine what security companies and jails are hiring now.


Today's security guards and corrections officers are yesterdays' police officers. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> Today's Police Officers are yesterday's security guards and Corrections Officers. I can only imagine what security companies and jails are hiring now.


Hey! I was a correctional officer!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Key word being was. Back then, in the 1800's you guys were tough as nails.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> Key word being was. Back then, in the 1800's you guys were tough as nails.


Low blow, man. Low blow.:vs_frown:

:vs_smirk:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Hey! I was a correctional officer!


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Some tests are _designed_ to make you fail. This sounds like one of them.


And sometimes there's no way to know how they score them. I took a Civil Service exam back in '82 when the post office was hiring. Not being any kind of genius, I found a book which laid out what to expect, and how to approach the test in general. Turns out, you don't HAVE to answer every question. Only past a certain percentage of unanswered questions does it start costing your score. But every WRONG answer DOES cost you. Armed with this simple knowledge, I merely went through the test and answered every question I KNEW and skipped over those I wasn't sure about. Left a good handful unanswered, yet scored 100%.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

StratMaster said:


> And sometimes there's no way to know how they score them..........


I took a test where the proctors said if you think you could make your case and defend your answer, there was a form to fill out after you take the test. When I got done, I asked for 9 forms. They just sat there, looking like deer in the headlights.

Nine?

They said they've never had anyone ask for nine forms. I said, "Yep. Nine. It's between eight and ten."

I challenged 9 questions. Some being based on older rules and not the current ones. Some on semantics. Some referencing local rules and not the national standard we were being tested on. One was an answer based on a known error in the book we were allowed to use. Two were math questions which none of the 4 multiple-choice answers were correct and opted for the answer that was, mathematically, closest to the correct answer.

Before they took into account my 9 challenges, I scored 83%. After giving me credit for 8 out of the 9, I ended up with 91%.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Sorry Denton, Just kidding. Back in the day the C.Os were just a better class than the 18 year olds they were hiring when I was a magistrate earlier this year. I kid.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

This is the net, sometimes have to look out in making blanket/broad brush statements, I do it all the time. Think Denton knew what you meant. @csi-tech, no harm no foul in my book.

Also hard as hell to detect tone. maybe need to expand emojis, or use them more often.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I don't know what this guy did to deserve being murdered by 4 cops in the street as the public watched in horror. All 4 need a neck stretching.

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2020/05/awful-video-shows-mn-police-officer-kneeling-black-mans-neck-later-died-4-officers-later-fired/

Two black eyes for all of LE for this one. If Minneapolis gets some riots , blame LE.

P.S. this should not be made out to be a black/white thing, this is murder, pure and simple. If capital murder is in MN law, these officers need to meet Jesus.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> I don't know what this guy did to deserve being murdered by 4 cops in the street as the public watched in horror. All 4 need a neck stretching.
> 
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2020/05/awful-video-shows-mn-police-officer-kneeling-black-mans-neck-later-died-4-officers-later-fired/
> 
> ...


 We may find it did not die from the hold and yest that is a trained hold. He was talking he could breath . More to it if truth comes out.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> We may find it did not die from the hold and yest that is a trained hold. He was talking he could breath .....


Remember the Rule of Threes?

From what I've seen, he was held down for over *7 minutes*. And the video doesn't show the start of the hold, so who knows how long he was held down before the camera started recording.

You might be able to breath, but _how well_? After 2 or 3 minutes, is the reduced oxygen intake affecting your ability to continue breathing? Watch the video... inside of 4 minutes he's out. And NO ONE SINGLE COP could be bothered to check whether he's even breathing... even with several bystanders pleading for them to do so. That 'trained hold' was held for yet another three and a half minutes. Heck, the one cop just stood there, not giving a damn about him... more interested in 'crowd control'.



Smitty901 said:


> ....More to it if truth comes out.


I doubt the entire truth will ever come out.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8360903/New-video-shows-George-Floyd-dragged-car.html

If you can tolerate the embedded advertisements.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*Jim's Rant For The Day. The Real Count Down.*

Two major events occurred yesterday that could point out our futures.

The first event was the CDC quietly reduced their covid death rates from *3.2%*
to actual of* 0.24%.*
This is a *90% drop* from the scare rate that was used to quarantine the world's population.

*The huge question the news media is not asking is why are we still in quarantine?*

The second event was the police officers kneeling on a detainees neck for ten minutes until he died.
I saw the 10 minute video and to me it was not negligent manslaughter but rather murder.

My concern is people are waking up to the fact that some elites have committed crimes against humanity in regards to the act leading up to the virus as well as the governments' reactions to it.

We know the police will be the front line defense to the elite's loss of control. Will the kneeling image remain on the mind as more people realize the virus was a hoax on their lives and erupt? Will the people see the government officials kneeling on their own heads with that same non-caring look the kneeling cop had?

I get that Trump wants to forestall the financial collapse until after the elections but will he be able to prevent the explosion that long? I fear not.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I would place a bet he was jacked up on something.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

Smitty: I assume you are referring to the cop? If so what is the reasoning for his helper?


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

So you have the suspect under control and in handcuffs. You have your knee on his neck & he states he can't breath. What kind of person continues the pressure to the neck? If you care so little for humanity, you need to quit. In this case, I hope like hell all officers there are charged with murder. Every one of them.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> We may find it did not die from the hold and* yest that is a trained hold.* He was talking he could breath . More to it if truth comes out.


I'll call bs @Smitty901.

Who in LE, is trained to hold, a handcuffed citizen already on his belly, with 4 other officers present, with his knee on his neck? For 9 minutes, as citizen says he can't breathe.

Tell me???? Who trains this hold? How long ? Until suspect expires???


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> I'll call bs @Smitty901.
> 
> Who in LE, is trained to hold, a handcuffed citizen already on his belly, with 4 other officers present, with his knee on his neck? For 9 minutes, as citizen says he can't breathe.
> 
> Tell me???? Who trains this hold? How long ? Until suspect expires???


And add the suspect, remember he is a suspect, was not suspected of a violent crime. From what I understand, he was suspected of forgery. Not like the guy just tried to kill somebody.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> I would place a bet he was jacked up on something.


So kill him?

Why not do that with all drunks too???? They are "jacked up on something". He could have been drunk or sober. The LE thugs didn't care at all.

I don't hate LE. My next door neighbor is the local chief. But what these guys did deserves capital punishment, ALL 4.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> I would place a bet he was jacked up on something.


I guess I should die by cop when I come home from outpatient surgery and being 'jacked up'.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I'll say one more time, let those 4 LE SOBs meet Jesus ,SOON. If they are good they won't spend time with Lucifer, forever.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

******* said:


> And add the suspect, remember he is a suspect, was not suspected of a violent crime. From what I understand, he was suspected of forgery. Not like the guy just tried to kill somebody.


That is where BAD LE , gets the blame, forgery is not a violent crime, if the suspect is of ANY race or color, ANYBODY did not deservese to be murdered like that, period.

Good LE take notice. I have been supportive of you and I thank the many times LE has helped me. Those 4 POS have tarnished all you stand for in good.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

One more thought.

Where was the "supervisor" in all this time? AWOL!!!! While those under his command were illegally strangling a suspect., for > 10 minutes He should be shit canned too.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> I'll call bs @Smitty901.
> 
> Who in LE, is trained to hold, a handcuffed citizen already on his belly, with 4 other officers present, with his knee on his neck? For 9 minutes, as citizen says he can't breathe.
> 
> Tell me???? Who trains this hold? How long ? Until suspect expires???


One more @Simtty901.

Who trained YOU this where? and why?

I'd have shot the SOB LE if I was present/wittneesed doing that crime if present, his 3 SOB LE friends too, then be innocent. Saving a life.

That what LE did is murder.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

You know what? for the former LE folks on this site...I'm a soldier...I was a Ranger, when "all" rangers were banned from all bars in Savannah. I didn't like it, but it made us police up our act. I got in three fights while there....All with dumb ass drunk rangers being stupid.


You don't fix this by protecting the thin blue line....like the human body produces white blood cells to root out infection, they too cause damage to the tissue as they do their work. If you want to be a cop....be prepared to taze your partner before he kills a mofo for forgery. These guys, never even thought they would be held accountable...and yes, as a white guy, I would have stepped in and #%%^$# that cop up to protect that forgery suspect, because life is that precious.

I'm a fan of Law enforcement... my nephew is a cop....but I will #$% 3 ways from sunday if he forgets why he's doing it.....and I'm sorry, but many have, and some folks want to pretend the fruit basket is still unaffected.

naw....cat....naw....it is affected.....and you will see the remedy.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I was a cop for over 12 years. Those four cops should have easily handcuffed and hobbled that man and placed him in a car. The only times I ever had to dog pile a guy with several other officers was this one crazy naked guy on a 3 day meth bender where pepper spray and batons had no effect. We were trained in the danger of positional asphyxiation. Bigger people can easily suffocate if placed on their belly with their hands cuffed behind their backs for extended periods. Especially with weight on the back of their neck.They should have known this.


Mad Trapper said:


> I'll call bs @Smitty901.
> 
> Who in LE, is trained to hold, a handcuffed citizen already on his belly, with 4 other officers present, with his knee on his neck? For 9 minutes, as citizen says he can't breathe.
> 
> Tell me???? Who trains this hold? How long ? Until suspect expires???


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

As a 27 year retired supervisor of street level Police Officers, I would have pulled this guy off, written him up and recommended investigation by the District Attorney General's office along with the others. In a big city I would have been found dead in a river probably. I hate to admit it, but I often think of the helicopter pilot who ordered his door gunner to aim at American soldiers during the MeLai massacre and ordered them to fire if the American troops did not stop killing civilians. I'd have to do the same. Right is right. That pilot, after much derision, received the soldier's medal.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I took ACTUAL combative suspects into custody who were far more violent all by myself. I used phrases like, "Please stop resisting" and "Sir, we can discuss your options, It will be fine" and always " I know this is not what you want to hear, but I have some options for you. You will be going with me". It might make me sound aloof or affable, but at any point I was prepared, reluctantly, to take a life instantly. Good Officers must be able to go from one side of the spectrum to the other in an instant.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

keith9365 said:


> I was a cop for over 12 years. Those four cops should have easily handcuffed and hobbled that man and placed him in a car. The only times I ever had to dog pile a guy with several other officers was this one crazy naked guy on a 3 day meth bender where pepper spray and batons had no effect. We were trained in the danger of positional asphyxiation. Bigger people can easily suffocate if placed on their belly with their hands cuffed behind their backs for extended periods. Especially with weight on the back of their neck.They should have known this.





csi-tech said:


> As a 27 year retired supervisor of street level Police Officers, I would have pulled this guy off, written him up and recommended investigation by the District Attorney General's office along with the others. In a big city I would have been found dead in a river probably. I hate to admit it, but I often think of the helicopter pilot who ordered his door gunner to aim at American soldiers during the MeLai massacre and ordered them to fire if the American troops did not stop killing civilians. I'd have to do the same. Right is right. That pilot, after much derision, received the soldier's medal.


So you two gentlemen exemplify what a police officer should be. I thank BOTH of you for that! I really do. I have been helped many times by good officers, it's the rotten apples that make the barrel stink.

How are SOBs like those 4 tolerated?

If I had been witness to that, I'd have probably attacked the officers to save a life. I have a good conscience, and know right from wrong.

Those 4 officers are evils SOBs.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> So you two gentlemen exemplify what a police officer should be. I thank BOTH of you for that! I really do. I have been helped many times by good officers, it's the rotten apples that make the barrel stink.
> 
> How are SOBs like those 4 tolerated?
> 
> ...


Yup......


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> I'll call bs @Smitty901.
> 
> Who in LE, is trained to hold, a handcuffed citizen already on his belly, with 4 other officers present, with his knee on his neck? For 9 minutes, as citizen says he can't breathe.
> 
> Tell me???? Who trains this hold? How long ? Until suspect expires???


 If you watched the video he did not put his knee on the front of his neck it was on the back and does not cut off the wind pipe. He was talking the whole time. The man had other issues going on. He was a big man and yes that is on way to keep corol of someone that size. He did not die from that hold.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> If you watched the video he did not put his knee on the front of his neck it was on the back and does not cut off the wind pipe. He was talking the whole time. The man had other issues going on. He was a big man and yes that is on way to keep corol of someone that size. He did not die from that hold.


What other issues? I'll ask you, would he be alive today if that cop did not abuse him?

A prior video shows Floyd being taken out of his car and handcuffed. He was not combative, and appeared healthy and sober enough to walk without signs of impairment.

I see no reason he was not transferred to the back seat of a squad car without being murdered.

Because of these 4 SOBs, the hornets nest of Minneapolis low lifes has been poked and now the rest of the police are AWOL as the city burns and looters run wild.

There is no excuse for the riots/looting/mayhem, but it is the new normal for cities when the animals living there get upset


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> What other issues? I'll ask you, would he be alive today if that cop did not abuse him?
> 
> A prior video shows Floyd being taken out of his car and handcuffed. He was not combative, and appeared healthy and sober enough to walk without signs of impairment.
> 
> ...


 We don't know yet. We may never know do you think for one second the LEO''s will get treated fair. Most likely they will not. Mayor, COP and the rest will do what ever it takes to hang the LEO. They will with hold evidence they will lie. Anything. More to this story and we are not getting it . The problems in Minneapolis are not their fault. there is an entitlement way of thing and it is in full force there and many other big cities. The riots were planned by those seeking to gain power form it.


----------

